# goose ??



## mballi3011 (Apr 26, 2009)

Has anyone smoked or cooked a goose. I hear it's pretty greasy. I've had it in st charlies La from some very real cajuns from the bayou.


----------



## smokebuzz (Apr 26, 2009)

Yes, have smoked alot of them, you can treat them as any other poultry, Brine,rub, smoke. Mine are typically skinless breast,and we like to make jerky out of it.


----------



## rivet (Apr 26, 2009)

A goose is very good meat, unless you have frou-frou expectations.

Goose is all dark meat. Well exercised dark meat; it isn't boneless-skinless-fall-apart-in-your-mouth-meat. It cuts like roast beef.

Goose is good, not gamey; has a real taste as opposed to boneless-skinless-fall-apart-in-your-mouth-meat. It has taste like the dark meat of a turkey, but better.

A whole goose will feed 4 people..... period. There are no HUMUNGO breasts that you are accustomed to with chickens. The first time you roast a goose you will be very surprised at how "small" the breast is. No worries, it is not small, it is perfectly fine for a flying bird. You are simply used to farm-raised, large-breasted chickens.

Yes, a goose has fat. Not much more than a large Tyson's Oven-Stuffer-Roaster bird. It is not "greasy" unless you cook it wrong and let the bird sit in it.

Poke the skin with a knife all around the body. Set the bird on the oven-roaster grate (all ovens come with them) and the pan and let the juices drip while it cooks.

You are set and enjoy the goose. The crispy skin is a whole lot better than chicken skin.

Goose goes great with oven roasted potatoes & steamed asparagus.


----------



## fourthwind (Apr 27, 2009)

Or you can just grind it up and mix it with some ground pork and spices.  stuff it into some 21mm casing and smoke them into meat sticks 
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






Best way to cook honkers IMHO.  I end up with about a 100 pounds of goose breast every year.  Snack sticks are the favorite in my family.


----------



## macdad (May 1, 2009)

Fourthwind, Are you willing to share your recipe for snack sticks?  What spices do you use?  How much pork?  My Dad and I do a lot of goose hunting each year, and he would love the goose snack sticks.


----------



## fourthwind (May 2, 2009)

I don't have it perfected yet.  I mix it with about 25% ground pork shoulder, but it will be up to you on how much fat you want.  I will likely try a heavier mixture on my next batch.  I also like to include high temp cheese. I vacuum seal mine and freeze.  I do not cook them to the "dry" point.  Only to about 155 internal before I pull .  Key is not to use too small of casing.

Spices are really to taste.  I use pepper (lot), garlic powder, fine chopped jalepeno (1 jap per 2 pounds), high temp cheese (about a 5% to meat weight ratio)

Up until a few months ago, I was having these made at a local meat processor, and decided to try it myself.  That's why I say i haven't perfected it yet.  Once I do I will post the exact amounts of ingrediants


----------



## macdad (May 3, 2009)

Thank you, Fourthwind.


----------



## smoke freak (May 3, 2009)

Goose makes great jerky for sure.


----------

